# Halb-transparentes Bild bzw. Tabellenhintergrund



## Stone (16. März 2002)

Hi,

weiss jemand wie ich ein Bild halb transparent erscheinen lassen kann, so dass ich z.B. den Hintergrund noch erkennen kann?
Kann ich dann auch einen Tabellenhintergrund halb-transparent machen?


----------



## AKM<2b> (18. März 2002)

Vielleicht hilft dir ja das...

Hier klicken 

Wenn ja dann lass dir gesagt sein, das ich die Suchfunktion benutzte... Das wär ja dann schon meine zweite 1+ heute. Ich hecht

2b


----------

